# What is the difference between 700x23c and 700x24c tire?



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rookie question here but here it goes, I just bought a new set of wheels mounted with Continental Grand Prix tires size 700x24c, the tires that I had for those wheels are Kenda Kaliente size 700x23c. Could someone explain to me what would be the difference? 24c vs.23c. What difference does it make? Can I still use the Continental? or do I have to change the tire to Kenda?:idea:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Theoretically the difference is 1mm in width. In practice, there may be no difference or the 24 could even be narrower than the 23. I have some 28mm wide tires that are narrower than my 25 mm ones. It depends on who does the measuring (at the factory) - or the guessing.

If there was actually a difference then the extra width would mean extra volume which would make for a more comfortable tire. But then TPI (threads per inch) comes into it - the higher the thread count, the more supple the casing and the more "softer" the ride. Confusing isn't it?

But don't be concerned - 23mm and 24mm are to be considered equal. And you may use any brand you wish. Contis are considered a premium brand. Read the Reviews on tires here at Road Bike *Review.*


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Mike T:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

No problem. I can't think of anything else to add (that means much). Others might. Ask Q's if you have any. Oh yeah - rim width (for a given tire) change its profile and/or shape. So there are many variables.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If I were a smarta$$, I would say 1 mm. However, I have found that the size ratings mean little, particularly when comparing different brands. Within a particular brand and model, such as Conti GP 4000s, the 24 will probably be close to 1 mm wider than the 23. What I have found with Contis, is that their wider tires (eg, 25-28) are often not was wide as their nominal size, but they are noticeably taller -- so you might have clearance problems with your brakes, downtube on tight frames. My Conti GP 4000 25s measure about 24 mm wide, but significantly taller than their 23s. I have to let some air out of my 25s to fit the rear wheels in my racing style frames.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> If I were a smarta$$, I would say 1 mm. However, I have found that the size ratings mean little, particularly when comparing different brands. Within a particular brand and model, such as Conti GP 4000s, the 24 will probably be close to 1 mm wider than the 23. What I have found with Contis, is that their wider tires (eg, 25-28) are often not was wide as their nominal size, but they are noticeably taller -- so you might have clearance problems with your brakes, downtube on tight frames. My Conti GP 4000 25s measure about 24 mm wide, but significantly taller than their 23s. I have to let some air out of my 25s to fit the rear wheels in my racing style frames.


In my above post I mentioned that my 28mm wide Contis (Grand Prix 4-Season Vectran) were narrower than my 25mm wide tires (Michelin Pro) and they are. I just took the calipers to both tires (both at 100psi mounted on OpenPro rims) and the 28mm Contis are 1mm narrower and taller than 25mm Michelins. So I'll conclude that they're the same volume. This is a bit frustrating, but not unexpected, as I did want a tire of a bigger volume than my 25mm ones. Oh well.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Michelin 700x25c fit close to the Conti 700x28c, this is a well know fact, the Michelin is more like a 700x27c

The difference between same model 700x23c to 700x24c would be 1mm ( in all directions ) true.

The effect tarwheel is referring too ( taller but not much wider in case of the 700x28c ) is due to the rim.

If you switched your standard 15c road rim ( like the Open Pro ) to a 19c touring ring ( Like the A719) then the 700x28c would be full round and not eliptical.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Well, sort of*



Salsa_Lover said:


> The effect tarwheel is referring too ( taller but not much wider in case of the 700x28c ) is due to the rim.


The rim effects are very small unless you are talking about significantly different rim widths. The tire will form a circular path from rim sidewall to rim sidewall. When comparing Michelin and Conti, you need to recognize that the weigh of Conti tires is (relatively) concentrated in the tread thickness, whereas Michelins have thicker sidewalls. This is the main reason why for a given tire width, Contis are taller. The casing shape of the two tires will be essentially identical.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*700x25 too big!*

This is an interesting discussion, particularly since I dismounted my 700x23 Michelin Krylion Carbon's today in order to mount a set of 700x25 Michelin Pro Race 2's...all of this in order to experience the dramatic ride difference that I have read about on this forum.

I had plenty of room in the brake area (width), but the height difference between the two tires was so significant that the 700x25 Pro Race's were wedged against the top seat stays and woundn't move!...
Now do I examine the overall dimensions of various brands of 25mm or 24mm tires?...or am I stuck with 700x23's?

btw, I ride a LeMond BA...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

ls1togo said:


> This is an interesting discussion, particularly since I dismounted my 700x23 Michelin Krylion Carbon's today in order to mount a set of 700x25 Michelin Pro Race 2's...all of this in order to experience the dramatic ride difference that I have read about on this forum.
> 
> I had plenty of room in the brake area (width), but the height difference between the two tires was so significant that the 700x25 Pro Race's were wedged against the top seat stays and woundn't move!...
> Now do I examine the overall dimensions of various brands of 25mm or 24mm tires?...or am I stuck with 700x23's?
> ...


Michelin's tend to run large, i.e. a Micheline 23 may essentially be a 25 in other brands. This is pretty much what others have said here and in other threads. So, pretty much what I'm sayin' is you need a new frame.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*rims*



Salsa_Lover said:


> The effect tarwheel is referring too ( taller but not much wider in case of the 700x28c ) is due to the rim.
> 
> If you switched your standard 15c road rim ( like the Open Pro ) to a 19c touring ring ( Like the A719) then the 700x28c would be full round and not eliptical.


I have found this to be true. I just bought some Velocity Dyad rims, which are 24 mm wide compare to 19 mm for Open Pros, and mounted Conti GP 4 Season 28s on them. The 4 Seasons measure very close to 28 mm wide on the Dyad rims.

However, the old Michelin Pro2Race 25s were incredibly wide -- even on Open Pro rims mine measured 27 mm wide. I just bought a pair of them on eBay for about $60 because they ain't making them like that anymore. The new Michelin Pro3 Race 25s measure closer to 24 mm, so I am told.

If you like the old Michelin Pro2 Race 25s, do a search on eBay. The place I bought them from is in England, but a pair only cost me about $60 with shipping. These are very nice tires and it is a shame Michelin quit making them like that.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for your comments Tarwheel2....I will check out ProRace3's as well as other brands...it turns out that I only have about 4mm clearance at the seat stays....and a unusable pair of ProRace2's that , I too, bought off Ebay....Oh well, I'll re-list them!


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Had the same problem...*



ls1togo said:


> This is an interesting discussion, particularly since I dismounted my 700x23 Michelin Krylion Carbon's today in order to mount a set of 700x25 Michelin Pro Race 2's...all of this in order to experience the dramatic ride difference that I have read about on this forum.
> 
> I had plenty of room in the brake area (width), but the height difference between the two tires was so significant that the 700x25 Pro Race's were wedged against the top seat stays and woundn't move!...
> Now do I examine the overall dimensions of various brands of 25mm or 24mm tires?...or am I stuck with 700x23's?
> ...


I have the first generation Colnago CLX frame, and with a 700x23 GP4000S tire, there's about 1-2mm of clearance under the brake bridge. Not sure why they don't engineer these bikes so that they can run 25s, but that's the way it is.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I successfully mounted Pro2Race 25s on my Merckx frames, and even succeeded in running Panaracer Pasela 28s on my De Bernardi frame, which has short stays and tight clearances. The hard part is getting the wheels in the rear drops. Did you let the air out of the tires first? I had to let the air out of these larger tires to fit without hitting the downtubes, but they had plenty of clearance once in the drops.

You might also look for some Michelin Pro2Race 23s, which are actually more like 25 mm wide. These are very nice riding and durable tires. If that doesn't work, look for some nice 23s with a high thread count. Torelli sells some nice 23s with thread counts about 300 and sell for about $35. Very nice riding tires, comparable to Vittoria Open Corsas, which cost a lot more.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*tight fit*

Thanks again for the input Tarwheel2...I'll take your advice....btw, you're right about the difficulty in getting the wheel in the drops, but without airing the tires..no problem!...the problem is the fit with air in the tires!! ....

I will look to your other suggestions, however.....I like my Michelin Krylion Carbons, but I was looking for a better ride...

Thanks again


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I've an idea. . .*



JulesYK said:


> Not sure why they don't engineer these bikes so that they can run 25s, but that's the way it is.



Because 25's don't belong on a race bike.


----------

